# Previewing threads



## Jaelin (Sep 13, 2004)

I really hate not being able to read the first sentence/preview a thread. Can this feature be brought back?


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 13, 2004)

Ditto


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 13, 2004)

Double ditto.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Sep 13, 2004)

triple /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Carlie (Sep 13, 2004)

ditto...as well as the date/time the post was started.


----------



## model_chick717 (Sep 13, 2004)

I concurr!!


----------



## Tai (Sep 13, 2004)

Please bring back that feature.


----------



## Huggette (Sep 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
ditto...as well as the date/time the post was started. 

[/ QUOTE ]

co-signing


----------



## sassygirl125 (Sep 13, 2004)

I also miss being able to see the original poster's name when they are quoted.


----------



## Lynxdiva (Sep 13, 2004)

I concur.  These were great &amp; NEEDED features.


----------



## sweetpineapple (Sep 13, 2004)

i miss that feature too


----------



## God_Favor (Sep 13, 2004)

Ditto,Ditto,Ditto,Ditto,Ditto,Ditto,Ditto, Ditto, Dittto,Ditto!!!!!!


----------



## tal (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps I've been sleeping ever since I became a member here, but did the time zone switch or something?  I thought for sure that I made a post around 6-something this morning and it showed 3-something.  I didn't recall that before, again unless I've been sleeping all along!  /images/graemlins/sleep8.gif


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 14, 2004)

Bump


----------



## asummertyme (Sep 14, 2004)

mee 22222222


----------



## Dreamn (Sep 14, 2004)

me 22222223

i dont like the format of the new board, but i esp. miss this feature


----------



## Sweetyb (Sep 14, 2004)

I miss the thread preview!  

I agree with everyone here... 

... I too benefited from seeing the _creation date_ and author of a thread so I know if it's new or something old that someone bumped.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 14, 2004)

pretty please


----------



## teerama (Sep 15, 2004)

PLEASE bring those features back!!!


----------



## MizzMocha18 (Sep 15, 2004)

Co-signing


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I miss the thread preview!  

I agree with everyone here... 

... I too benefited from seeing the _creation date_ and author of a thread so I know if it's new or something old that someone bumped. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i agree!

also when u make a quote, it doesnt show who said the quote anymore...


----------



## Cowgirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Please, pretty please, pretty pretty please, with whip cream on top /images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 16, 2004)

I miss those features, too! /images/graemlins/cry3.gif Come back, features! Come, back! <font color="purple"> (singing like Prince in the movie Purple Rain) </font>  /images/graemlins/bdance.gif


----------



## JaneiR36 (Sep 16, 2004)

And when you type the chuckling smilie:  " : D ", it shows up as this guy ---&gt; /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

Previewing the post is now the detault option in the Quick reply box.

Finally too many smilies to scroll over during an indepth reply.  I liked the few that showed up on top and to get more you simply clicked the link (where they were arranged better than they are now).


----------



## sithembile (Sep 16, 2004)

Response from moderators?


----------



## godzooki (Sep 17, 2004)

my default option to preview posts says it's on but I still don't see any preview!


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
my default option to preview posts says it's on but I still don't see any preview! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine, too! I just triple checked to make sure that I wasn't overlooking something.


----------



## Dolce_Dawn (Sep 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Please, pretty please, pretty pretty please, with whip cream on top /images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

... and strawberries! /images/graemlins/angel.gif

Having the preview feature and showing the original posting dates for threads were more than helpful.  They aided in  quicker navigation.


----------



## alibi (Sep 20, 2004)

Pretty, pretty please Nikos??? We'll give you lots of  /images/graemlins/kiss.gif if you do!!!   /images/graemlins/angel.gif /images/graemlins/angel.gif /images/graemlins/angel.gif


----------



## NYCQT16 (Sep 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
And when you type the chuckling smilie:  " : D ", it shows up as this guy ---&gt; /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

Previewing the post is now the detault option in the Quick reply box.

Finally too many smilies to scroll over during an indepth reply.  I liked the few that showed up on top and to get more you simply clicked the link (where they were arranged better than they are now). 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree!!! I don't like the first few smilies...and I do miss the preview and the date, time &amp; original poster &amp; being able to see who a quote came from...I co-sign..Please bring it back!!!!!


----------



## Jaelin (Sep 23, 2004)

It's back. When I put my cursor over a thread, I can see the first sentence. /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes!! It's back! Thank you so much. /images/graemlins/Rose.gif


----------



## Sweetyb (Oct 1, 2004)

*rubbing eyes*  why, yes it is!  This is great, thanks LHCF /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

